# fishless cycle



## specialname76 (Jan 19, 2005)

fishles cycle started beginning of dec? water is still at 8 o rmore?????? how long do i wait, i am ready to drain this tank. i havent done mnay water changes to ensure that i am not removing to much ammonia, but with what i have done, it doesnt smell, or look really bad. i am gonna do a water change this week to about 50%


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

8+ ammonia or nitrItes ?? tank size ? add any ammonia/shrimp?






artican on fishless cycle -- http://www.kites.org/jo/aquaria/fishlesscycle.htm


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

There are two ways to fishless cycle with ammonia. the first is the dose and test method where you add ammonia until you can test it at a given level. The other, and the one I have always used, is the drops per 10 gallons method.

To do this you dose 5-6 drops/10 gals daily until you see nitrites. At this point you reduce the daily dose to 3-4 drops/10 gals. You continue dosing at this level until you test 0 nitrites and can do the daily ammonia dose and w/i 2 hrs test ammonia and get a 0 reading. Nitrates should also be present now and the tank is ready for a full fish load. Since the cycling will go faster if you do it with the water temp about 86, you will need to turn down the temp and do a large water change before you add fish. If you don't wish to add fish or are waiting for them, continue the daily 3-4 drop/10 gals. dose until the day before you add the fish. 

Remember, one of the benefits of fishless cycling is it enables you to stock the tank fully right away. If you only add a few fish, the bacterial colonies you have developed will begin to shrink to size- ie fish load and you will end up having to add fish gradually.


----------



## specialname76 (Jan 19, 2005)

why am i not getting replies? sent to my home addy???


----------



## specialname76 (Jan 19, 2005)

well guess i am screwing the cycle up , i am not testing the everyday, and not adding ammonia acording to the cycle, thats ok i am fed up. i am draining it and starting over.


----------

